# LFTS 10/27



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Motion detector light just went off so hop out of bed and standing there is my #2, a three and halfer. 
Now which stand to hunt??? (How do you fall back asleep after that!)
Arrows will be flying all over the state today! GL!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys. Stuck at work.

8 more days until my U.P. deer camp begins!!!!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck today all! My season starts back up in about 48 hours I can't wait!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck guys, Come on coffee.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Starting coffee now! Looks like rain is gonna hold off here at least till around noon.Hope I can get into my woods without busting out the damn turkeys! Good luck all!!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Should not have mixed beer with that “King” burrito last night. Good luck all!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Drisc13 said:


> Motion detector light just went off so hop out of bed and standing there is my #2, a three and halfer.
> Now which stand to hunt??? (How do you fall back asleep after that!)
> Arrows will be flying all over the state today! GL!
> View attachment 335809
> ...


Way to start it off today! 

I saw two different bucks on the drive home yesterday evening. I agree...should be a good morning. Maybe try the rack pack. We'll see.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Getting ready to drive over to Livingston. 
I'm going to a ground blind I haven't tried yet this year.
Good luck everybody!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Enroute to SELP Public Land.

Hoping to intercept the big boy I saw yesterday morning.

Good luck everyone. Be safe. Stay dry.
Shoot straight.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Will be out in Hillsdale again today. Hoping to get at least a few hours on stand without getting wet. Forecast can’t decide if there is a decent chance of rain later or not. Good luck to everyone out today and be safe!


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Unless you're working  
40 degrees nne wind and serious prerut!! 
Let's get em!









Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Coffee brewing. Radar doesn’t look promising. Looks like I’ll be wearing rain gear this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Heading out shortly. The wind was just more than enough to annoy me last night. Nice and calm now. Good luck!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Getting ready in Manistee, Woke up with killer cotton mouth must be the northern air


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Finally! Headed out with a buddy in Kent Co. **** luck and be safe.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Went on the stoop to see how hard it’s coming down and already a moderate rain. And some booming thunder following that. Ah well guess I didn’t want to hunt anyway. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Getting ready in Manistee, Woke up with killer cotton mouth must be the northern air


Crap your up here, well I better change plans on where I am going to hunt.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Getting back out in Calhoun this weekend. Got Monday off so it’s a three day hunt fest for me. 

Checked the cam closest to the house last night, looks like the young fellas were on the move this week. Hopefully I get some action the next couple of days.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Went on the stoop to see how hard it’s coming down and already a moderate rain. And some booming thunder following that. Ah well guess I didn’t want to hunt anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably be good when it stops, if it stops .


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

stickbow shooter said:


> Probably be good when it stops, if it stops .


Looks like I’ll be waiting for the PM hunt tomorrow. Have a wedding to goto today. If it was just a smidge lighter I’d be out there. Doesn’t look like it’s gonna let up that whole system is moving NW and looks like I’m right in the path of the orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Heading out in Iosco. Looks like I'll have a few hours before it hits here. Should be good and the wind is perfect for one of our spots. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Looks like I’ll be waiting for the PM hunt tomorrow. Have a wedding to goto today. If it was just a smidge lighter I’d be out there. Doesn’t look like it’s gonna let up that whole system is moving NW and looks like I’m right in the path of the orange.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wedding??? Yeah, I have a wedding to go to today also (in Ann Arbor). Who gets married in late Oct??? Wife’s cousin. Meeting wife there, spending the night and heading back to deer camp tomorrow.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> Crap your up here, well I better change plans on where I am going to hunt.


Sit where u want..lol. I am hunting fed today


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just pulled into my parking lot. Light rain...of course.
Saw a big 8 crossing into state land on my way over. Apparently the rain doesn't stop them from moving? Lol!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Getting ready to head to Cass county, good wind direction for that property

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sitting out here and it's already spitting rain. Too late to turn around guess I'll see how wet I get AGAIN! Good luck all.


----------



## Spencer_MI (Nov 16, 2015)

All settled in Benzie county, looks like the rain might nearly miss us. Looking for this interesting 6 point that has a fork like a mule deer.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Steady rain, arguing with myself on sitting this one out. Only good part about the weather is a few more minutes of darkness to make my decision.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

So much for no rain till noon,and of course spooked turkeys as well.Should of stayed in bed!


----------



## cscott (Oct 12, 2006)

First sit of year for me. Raining in southern Lapeer. Saw a beast on the drive over.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

While heading to my ground blind I noticed someone decided to remove the bright eyes that head to one of my treestands. I guess I'll be checking that out later..stupid state land #$*%@#


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

a little rainy in Washtenaw County but nothing I cant live with


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Been up for bout an hour here in Cass co. Bumped a coyote on the way in. He barked at me for most of the last hour. Been toying with him with lip squeaks. 

First time in a tree in almost one year. Feels good


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Been in stand since 6:40 this morning in Manistee county. Very quiet in the woods.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

It worked! Hoping for a break in that green today.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out in Sanilac. Light steady rain falling here. Good luck and stay dry this morning.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I typically sit out rainy days but the weather pattern this fall has been rain or mega wind or snow or rain/snow/mega wind all at once. Gotta sit sometime. So here I am soaked in PI county.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

All locked in 

Good luck all


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

My apologies to anyone parked along the side of the road out hunting between Remus and Grant because I flipped off everyone of you sons a bitchez on my way to a soccer tournament 
Good luck everyone shoot straight 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

First deer of the morning looked like a pretty decent 1.5. Too dark to count points.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my lawd, diet beers and chicken teriyaki are clearing out the woods!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Oh my lawd, diet beers and chicken teriyaki are clearing out the woods!


Hey,, come on man, that stuff belongs in the sharted thread! lol

Good luck, hope it doesn't really end up there

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

First deer of the morning looked like a pretty decent 1.5. Too dark to count points. Strong nw wind, perfect for this stand except there’s nothing in between me an that cold north wind! Spitting rain also.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Locked in ...Jerome. had one in range as soon as i nocked one and got settled.... couldn't tell... likely a doe.

Waiting for tenderloin....i mean...big daddy...


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Small buck just grunted past while following a doe at 20 yrds. Good start.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Had 2 separate bucks move from the woods to the standing corn. One little one, one with decent beams but few points. Maybe broken off...too dim to tell.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in a new setup in ottOtt county overlooking some active scrapes. Had a doe n fawn on the big scrape before good light then passed by at 5 yards. No rain yet where I am at in Ottawa county.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Go get em boys. 3 bucks in backyard for last hour here at camp in western UP. HEADED OUT TO CHECK CAMS. Good luck this morning.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

G


Drisc13 said:


> Motion detector light just went off so hop out of bed and standing there is my #2, a three and halfer.
> Now which stand to hunt??? (How do you fall back asleep after that!)
> Arrows will be flying all over the state today! GL!
> View attachment 335809
> ...


good luck trying to fall asleep


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have a turkey all fired up near me. That would never happen in the spring.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Well it got light here and I didn't like the way I had a swirl to the wind. I've relocated about 100 yards. I'm out of the eddy for now. 
15 min from decision to completely reset. Now we just need a deer


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Light rain in Kent. Not enough to need rain gear.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Spitting rain and swirling winds here in Branch, I have been hunting the field edge but decide to slip back in a little deeper to my favorite stand, killed a few deer here couple of small 8 pts, missed a whopper with a shotgun here at 30 yards, still ticks me off 6-7 years later, stand is comfortable and I can put in long hour’s here, got shut out last night and only two in the morning, to say the least it’s slow, but I’ve been in a tree enough to know it only takes one deer and that one moment so I’m here for the long haul.
Flight


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Something is off...2 guys yesterday never saw a deer and 2 guys this morning are still blanked..Never saw a deer on my ride in from Livonia to Hillsdale this morning.Thats unheard of!..Wind is totally obnoxious and kicking our azz right now.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Set up on newaygo county state land. Already had 1 go by right at light, couldn't tell what it was. Heard a buck grunting, I grunted back and had a 5 point run in to about 10 yards and work over a small tree. I saw 13, 5 bucks yesterday morning. That was the best hunt for me in years. Lots of smay bucks this year....


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

He just came back out to work a scrape and headed back into the woods. He's a prowler.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Finally getting back out tonight after the lady friend makes peanut brittle for the lions club. Hopefully the winds plays along. Last few times ive been put its changed direction by the minute.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Running late this morning and didn’t want to mess up any of my “hot” spots so I slipped into an old stand of mine that was always good this time of year for calling. Within 5 minutes I called this little guy in. Beautiful morning. Good luck.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Group of 6 or 7 does came through at 60-70 yards about ten minutes ago. All I’ve seen so far.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Turkeys came down. That drew the coyote. He just came by about 30yrds and headed off after the turkeys. Poor guy just a pup and about to find out how hard it is to catch a turkey.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Booner possum just came through.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

This morning is my sixth hunt of the year and I have yet to see a doe from a stand. Have seen 4 different bucks and shot the biggest one, so not complaining, and I don’t normally see a ton of deer, but surprised not one doe yet.


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

... dilemma. Got a late start at it this morning. Waited till first light to come in. Get to within 30 yards of where I'm going to hunt and I hear the wrist sound possible... A doe blowing at me. My intent was to hunt through noon-1, now I'm not so sure... Under normal circumstances is back out and call it, but with the rut just kicking in....

Wwyd?


----------



## Spencer_MI (Nov 16, 2015)

Young spike not interested in a doe in Benzie county. Does not bode well for my chances with the big boys


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

8 does and fawns and the 10 point I passed last night came through.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

BugSlugger said:


> ... dilemma. Got a late start at it this morning. Waited till first light to come in. Get to within 30 yards of where I'm going to hunt and I hear the wrist sound possible... A doe blowing at me. My intent was to hunt through noon-1, now I'm not so sure... Under normal circumstances is back out and call it, but with the rut just kicking in....
> 
> Wwyd?


I would get in my stand and hunt, that doe blowing isn’t the end of the deer woods, the heck with that doe, your hunting deer a hour away.....go get um.
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

BugSlugger said:


> ... dilemma. Got a late start at it this morning. Waited till first light to come in. Get to within 30 yards of where I'm going to hunt and I hear the wrist sound possible... A doe blowing at me. My intent was to hunt through noon-1, now I'm not so sure... Under normal circumstances is back out and call it, but with the rut just kicking in....
> 
> Wwyd?


Hunt


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Doe and a forker just came by


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

a


Flight of the arrow said:


> I would get in my stand and hunt, that doe blowing isn’t the end of the deer woods, the heck with that doe, your hunting deer a hour away.....go get um.
> Flight


agree


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

One spike buck and loner fawn so far. Pretty slow for this spot


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

paragonrun said:


> a
> 
> agree


That's what i decided on.. asides, to back out, I'd basically be chasing the does out of the woods. 

Got an active scrape line to my North...... That's why I'm really here.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just settled in to my stand. Yesterday I saw 12 does and 3 bucks. I'm about 150 yards from where I was yesterday, but today the wind is much better for this location.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

BugSlugger said:


> ... dilemma. Got a late start at it this morning. Waited till first light to come in. Get to within 30 yards of where I'm going to hunt and I hear the wrist sound possible... A doe blowing at me. My intent was to hunt through noon-1, now I'm not so sure... Under normal circumstances is back out and call it, but with the rut just kicking in....
> 
> Wwyd?


Hunt. Somewhere. Probably right there if the wind is good for that spot. I haven't seen em, but bucks are moving

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 335831


This looks unbelievable, FYI


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Very quiet in Calhoun county this morning, nothing, first sit of the year not seeing one, first morning hunt for me this season .Be back this evening, good luck gang


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slow morning around here and real quiet.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

bowhunter1053 said:


> This looks unbelievable, FYI


Haven’t seen a thing. Unbelievable number of squirrels behind me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

4 more deer just came by


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Quiet morning for me. Hunting thick cover so I can’t see more than about 50 yds. Nice morning. Smells like hunting season.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got up this morning and looked outside to see a down pour and decided to go back to bed. Felt good to sleep in for once. It’s still raining but might stop in time for the evening hunt.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Live from the house, 1 doe & 3 fawns in my bean field, sat out this am, too many things going on around the house, relative to visit in the hospital, rain! Maybe another day! Tonight is all messed up to with commitments!

Blessed to be able to hunt at home, walk out my backyard,but there is nothing like going to deer camp in the UP, all the things going on in your normal life, you put them on pause when you're at deer camp, they'll just have to wait, no leaf blowers dogs barking, garbage trucks, or mother's yelling at their children!

Just the peace and quiet of the Big Woods!

Looking forward to see in the first successful deer harvest of the day!

Good luck all!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The rope I let my bow down with broke!!! Bow fell probably 8 feet onto a root on. It bounced surprisingly far.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Squirrel mafia came by for a shakedown. Now their gang leader is sitting on a branch screaming squirrel obscenities at me. 
Can't sleep with all this racket


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

Coyote just crossed my backside...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Didn't see anything this morning, dam winds swirling.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

sniper said:


> Check that...Big 8 and a 6 cruising the neighbors bean field 100 yds out..My buddy just had a 6 pushing does..
> Back in business!..lol..on the ground now...Wind is ridiculous in that tree.!.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A not that experienced friend called me last night to thank me for a location tip. Walking out yesterday morning he stumbled onto a buck so close and so large he could only stand and stare at it as it stared him down before walking away from him. (7' tall and 10' away :yikes. He said his immediate concern was for his life but after determining he would likely survive the encounter he was just awe struck. He said he felt like the buck's apparent lack of fear meant he was about to attack him. I said the hesitation was likely the result of him getting between the buck and a doe that he didn't see. I also reminded him how I told him that his gigundus $250 dollar, carry everything including your bow back pack was nice but would probably end up costing him more than he paid for it.:lol: 

I'm gonna give him a different tip later today to see if he'll bite.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Two young bucks here in Union. Pretty quiet. Got a little wet on the way in which makes for a cold sit in the wind.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

2 two year old 8 points, a 6 point, a 4 point, 3 different spikes and 2 does so far. The bucks are up and walking in Jackson today, come on mr. Big


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good thing I left the rain gear and hand warmers in the truck.

Wouldn’t want them to get wet and cold!!!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Had some does and a small buck just after first light


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Scottygvsu said:


> The rope I let my bow down with broke!!! Bow fell probably 8 feet onto a root on. It bounced surprisingly far.


Ouch... that potentially puts a damper on a hunt until you can take some target shots!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Ended up seeing 2 does. 
I haven't hunted this ground blind since last year. I gave it a quick look around before I got out and saw a rub line and a few scrapes, so I'll come back here again tomorrow (they claim it'll be dry lol)
I also noticed heading out that somebody put up enough trail ribbon for a Christmas tree..I've got him cut off in the ground blind now


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats Spencer! Nice looking buck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw 5 this morning a very small spike chased a doe and fawn for a few minutes but nothing serious


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Didn't see anymore deer this morning, but there were clean scrapes everywhere on the walk back to the truck. Unfortunately, forgot the camera cards so won't have any fresh intel. Dang!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Fool'em said:


> Squirrel mafia came by for a shakedown. Now their gang leader is sitting on a branch screaming squirrel obscenities at me.
> Can't sleep with all this racket


I know this might be a bit difficult for you, but you *DO* realize you're deer hunting, right? I mean, take your focus off the critters for _just_ a minute and report back on something with antlers.  Deal? 

(kidding of course, I follow along with your trapping threads in the off-season...)


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Waiting for HH2 to pick me up, and he's late!! Running the camera tonight and convincing him to shoot the first deer within range!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Spencer_MI said:


> View attachment 335868
> Seems like I spoke too soon. First bow kill


That's sweet!! Not a bad start! Congrats!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Decided to hunt this am, weather said it would clear by 8. By 845 I had enough, soaked, few sightings and coffee sounded like a better idea. Non-stop rain ever since, this cabins getting smaller by the minute lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Spencer_MI said:


> View attachment 335868
> Seems like I spoke too soon. First bow kill


Congrats on your first! Nice


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Keep up the good work and updates. Military just moved from OH to NV, but can't wait to head back to MI 2 weeks from today. Shot straight and save some for me .


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

They're on the move. Friends cam sent this between 12:30 and 1... That dude looks busted up.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Heading back out in Ottawa for the evening sit just as soon as the dang laundry get done and I polish off a bowl of vennie stew in the oven currently. No rain in my area today so I feel sorry for my fellow hunters that got soaked further inland today. I do know that feeling. Not much fun. Looks like a nice night here on the West Coast to hunt. Congrats go out to Spencer on his first bow kill. That's a dandy #1 and something you will remember for many years. I still remember my first bow kill buck from over 30 years ago.

I will log in once I hit my land and get set up. It is almost time to leave "Live From my Home Office" and get back out there to cut my second tag. Shoot straight and good luck to everyone.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Just made a major move.

Always walked by this area and don’t know anything about it except that it looks awesome from 20’ up!!!

Hope the deer visit!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

CHASINEYES....that poor guy got his @&$ kicked!!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

jstfish48162 said:


> CHASINEYES....that poor guy got his @&$ kicked!!!


Sure looks that way. One things for certain, he's not a quitter. lol


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, vennie stew is done. Maybe two bowls will needed. C'mon wet laundry! Truck is packed and ready to head East.









Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> I know this might be a bit difficult for you, but you *DO* realize you're deer hunting, right? I mean, take your focus off the critters for _just_ a minute and report back on something with antlers. Deal?
> 
> (kidding of course, I follow along with your trapping threads in the off-season...)


Ha!

Was a great morning in the woods. Saw zero deer but just fun getting out (minus the verbally abusive squirrel). I am carrying a grudge on that one. When he least expects it he will end up getting a case of lead poisoning. 

Hope to see a deer tonight. Going in for a first hunt in a new area. Not sure how it will pan out but this is how I find those special spots on public land. Not sure I'll find a tree so might be on the ground tonight.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Little guys keep cruising through


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Let’s see some dead bucks this evening guys!


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like @DEDGOOSE either completely gave up or actually made into his stand today


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay, we made it! Can't keep the guy off FB tho! #B1G1orbust


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Okay, we made it! Can't keep the guy off FB tho! #B1G1orbust
> View attachment 335942


Who did your eyebrows?:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

LuckyBucks said:


> Looks like @DEDGOOSE either completely gave up or actually made into his stand today


Didn't get out doctor appointment at 8 ran out of Prozac and Xanax, fiancee said I was different.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Didn't get out doctor appointment at 8 ran out of Prozac and Xanax, fiancee said I was different.


He sounds insensitive, dump him before he dumps you.


----------



## CCM (Dec 10, 2014)

C


Spencer_MI said:


> View attachment 335868
> Seems like I spoke too soon. First bow kill


Congrats


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

mbrewer said:


> Who did your eyebrows?:lol:


Do you like them?! :xzicon_sm


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Do you like them?! :xzicon_sm


A bit dated but not too shabby.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up in in Jackson county, . Didn't think I'd get back out, but with this wind, I cashed in some chips with the wife & daughter. Sounds like the neighbors to my west are sighting in for gun season. Better then them waiting till 11-14 to do it. But I hope they are about done. Everything else feels right in here. Shoot Straight & be safe Y'all!
Checking if pic posting is fixed


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Farmer is plowing the field so thats off limits but finally set up and ready to go.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it in Manistee County. This morning was totally dead for me.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fool'em said:


> Ha!
> 
> Was a great morning in the woods. Saw zero deer but just fun getting out (minus the verbally abusive squirrel). I am carrying a grudge on that one. When he least expects it he will end up getting a case of lead poisoning.
> 
> Hope to see a deer tonight. Going in for a first hunt in a new area. Not sure how it will pan out but this is how I find those special spots on public land. Not sure I'll find a tree so might be on the ground tonight.


Give that squirrel the shaft!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

Been in stand for 30 in Calhoun. Got in right before the rain stopped, hope that gets them up. Put an estrus wick out for s&g’s.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Switchgrass is doing its job, bumped 4 does out of it in my walk in, 1 more doe bedded in it from what i can see. 

Love these cold late October sits with a touch of a sprinkle. Game on!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

New guy showed up. He opened a scrape right behind where he’s at, then turned around to make sure he was on the cam.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Swampdog467 said:


> Give that squirrel the shaft!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Kinda like this ?







My son done this one ugly earlier this year.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Back in arenac county state land got fresh scrape bout 20 yards behind my tree so that’s a good sign hopefully he wants to freshen it up tonight good luck all shoot straight God bless


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Out in Ottawa county on some public land. I think my days of using the summit are numbered. its a workout and i am not graceful with it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Do you like them?! :xzicon_sm


Them ? I only see one


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Back at it this afternoon, I’m way back in the timber, I’ve never hunted this set before and it hasn’t been hunted in a few years, really thick to my left but open to my right not a lot of shot opportunities but I will make it work, light rain and 50°, someone bust a big one tonight!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

carnivor said:


> View attachment 335954
> View attachment 335953
> 
> Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


That’s a toad......Congrats!
Flight


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Got in the blind at 3:55. 
4:05 a big nine comes out on the other end of the food plot following a doe. I grunted once and snortwheezed. He came about 150 yds to 30. Stood quartered to me for a few minutes the turned and moved to my left broadside. I had to shoot out the corner of the blind at 30. I don't know if I hit him or shot over him. It sounded like I hit him but I saw the arrow flying past him into a small pine. I'll give it a minute and go look for the arrow!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

carnivor said:


> View attachment 335954
> View attachment 335953
> 
> Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


Beautiful buck congrats.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Sat out this morning with a sick kid. He was supposed to be my hunting partner tonight. Out solo instead. Hoping to see some movement early.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Switched to my BIL’s farm. Hunting a travel corridor between two cut cornfields. Have killed bucks from this stand the last two years. Good luck bucman.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

On and off light rain in Missaukee County is supposed to stop just in time for a good closing hour. Been waiting 11.5 months to get back in the stand I’m in tonight.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Neighbor just came out to hunt. I bet he wont be impressed by the tractor in the field.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Super late getting out in Calhoun. Owning your own business gets in the way sometimes
But with out it I wouldn’t be hunting my own farm!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Out now. Getting wetter by the minute.. C'mon n check your scrape, 1 on way in and 1 at 35 yrds, not a leaf in them. C'mon big guy ! Sure feels "right" good luck guy's. I'll be right back in a.m. if it doesn't happen soon !


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> Let’s see some dead bucks this evening guys!


Get back to your wedding no time to for you to be checking in here


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Out now. Getting wetter by the minute.. C'mon n check your scrape, 1 on way in and 1 at 35 yrds, not a leaf in them. C'mon big guy ! Sure feels "right" good luck guy's. I'll be right back in a.m. if it doesn't happen soon !


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Out in Kent county. Good luck to everyone that's out and to those who aren't. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

carnivor said:


> View attachment 335954
> View attachment 335953
> 
> Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


Nice! What county?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bucks guys! Up and in for awhile now. Benzie county private land. In the hardwoods between bedding areas, hoping to catch one cruising tonight.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Bucman said:


> Got in the blind at 3:55.
> 4:05 a big nine comes out on the other end of the food plot following a doe. I grunted once and snortwheezed. He came about 150 yds to 30. Stood quartered to me for a few minutes the turned and moved to my left broadside. I had to shoot out the corner of the blind at 30. I don't know if I hit him or shot over him. It sounded like I hit him but I saw the arrow flying past him into a small pine. I'll give it a minute and go look for the arrow!


 Well quick look showed no sign of the arrow, blood or hair. I'll look more at dark maybe my knock will still be lit. It's not looking good though. They usually don't fly far after going through a big deer.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Super late getting out in Calhoun. Owning your own business gets in the way sometimes
> But with out it I wouldn’t be hunting my own farm!!


Been slow anyways in my neck of the woods today.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Checking in from berrien co, have already had 3 does and a spike milling around

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Out now. Getting wetter by the minute.. C'mon n check your scrape, 1 on way in and 1 at 35 yrds, not a leaf in them. C'mon big guy ! Sure feels "right" good luck guy's. I'll be right back in a.m. if it doesn't happen soon !


Good luck aj hope ya let the air out of one tonight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Checking in from Kent. There are way too many leaves in this spot.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

This is what you do when you shot one 2nd day and aren't ready to burn your last tag


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

C


Bowhunt said:


> Nice! What county?


Clinton.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thankful for my treestand umbrella. Steady rain In Romeo.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Heard a horn so they must mean the deer are out.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Testing


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

carnivor said:


> View attachment 335954
> View attachment 335953
> 
> Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


Congrats on a great looking buck!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well here I a arenac windy as all hell then about 440 some a$$hole decided to start shooting a rifle half mile away then next thing you know boom hits his tannerite shook the whole damn woods some random pistol shots here and there now depressing this wind is getting worse and the rain


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Boy and I are out for the first sit on this lease. Tuscola county. Not expecting much but you never know.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Out in Leelanau tonight, been a couple weeks. Really nice out, scrapes and rubs all over the place. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

No rain in Ottawa just tears!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally back from soccer tournament and up in a tree good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Raining again but I'm in the old double bull staying dry. Trying the decoy again minus the antlers.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Gre


ReeseHunter said:


> View attachment 335964
> Boy and I are out for the first sit on this lease. Tuscola county. Not expecting much but you never know.


. Great Papa , as MYDaughter used to say ,,hope u get one !


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

carnivor said:


> View attachment 335954
> View attachment 335953
> 
> Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


WowzerZ! Nice job!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice new scrape by me. FINALLY we can post pics again the old way!!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

The view


J D said:


> Finally back from soccer tournament and up in a tree good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Shot my bow, all is well after the drop, minus a broken quiver bracket. Got in late due to a pumpkin carving fiesta at my place. 8 pumpkins saw their demise today. The silence of the woods is deafening after what I just left.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just rattled in a dink.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 335965
> No rain in Ottawa just tears!


Chin up and keep at it!!! There’s more fish in the sea


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Farmer just left. Hopefully he smell of fresh dirt brings them in.


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Little ones are on the move


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 335976


I think you should move over to the right.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Little wet. Activity since I got out here. I could smell them as I walked across the beans to my stand. It appear s to be the same buck I scratched last weekend harassing does in the swail NE of me. Probably an 18" outside spread. Have the crossgun for a rematch. Scapes been worked.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> I think you should move over to the right.


It's funny you say that....For whatever reason everything follows the fence rows right to this corner. Last year I was set up about 80 yards to the right and hung a stand mid season back here tired of seeing all the deer go straight to this corner.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> Kinda like this ?
> View attachment 335951
> My son done this one ugly earlier this year.


Nice! I like it! I haven't had a chance to get one yet this season..
My wife's been itching to get one also. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

carnivor said:


> View attachment 335954
> View attachment 335953
> 
> Shot this guy on Wednesday the 24th. Couldn't upload the pics. I enjoy looking at the pics you guy post so figured I would participate. Double lung, dumped inside of 60yrds. It was a trick getting him out of the swamp and into the truck by myself.


Awesome buck carnivor, congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Sitting here thinking about how much more comfortable modern hunting clothing makes a cool afternoon in the stand.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Skibum said:


> Sitting here thinking about how much more comfortable modern hunting clothing makes a cool afternoon in the stand.


I'm sitting here thinking the neighbor can stick that leaf blower up his ass.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

mrcheese said:


> Got lucky today. Thanks Rob Miller and Sargent for the track.


Congrats mr cheese! Glad you found him!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

My oldest son shot his first deer last night after a rollercoaster ride of emotions following a group of 5 does and fawns back and forth in and out of range with his moms xbow. He was super patient and ended up getting a 21 yd broadside shot at momma. Passed through both shoulders and left a great blood trail to get his brothers in on. She went about 80yds through the switchgrass and the boys were the perfect height for spotting blood on the grass. They picked it up faster than I did! Very proud dad!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

1 he won't never forget. Congratulaitions on his 1st. & That's a good looking track crew you've got started there.


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

Yohann said:


> My oldest son shot his first deer last night after a rollercoaster ride of emotions following a group of 5 does and fawns back and forth in and out of range with his moms xbow. He was super patient and ended up getting a 21 yd broadside shot at momma. Passed through both shoulders and left a great blood trail to get his brothers in on. She went about 80yds through the switchgrass and the boys were the perfect height for spotting blood on the grass. They picked it up faster than I did! Very proud dad!


That pic is priceless! With all those little meat eaters on the grow, the deer don't have a chance! I have two. If the frig isn't full I'm afraid they will eat the furniture!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Sprytle said:


> Say Cheese!!....Mr. Cheese!
> 
> That is a GREAT pic! Love the canoe in the background! Awesome Buck! Lets hear the story man!! Looks Interesting!


Not a great shot. Hit artery in front leg, lots of blood loss. Gave it time then tracked. Good blood trail but after 450 yds decided to back out. Called tracking dog and eventually jumped it into the creek. Needed a canoe to retrieve it.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats Yohann! Hope you have some deer rich property with all those future hunters! Great job in having them all involved!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Sprytle said:


> Say Cheese!!....Mr. Cheese!
> 
> That is a GREAT pic! Love the canoe in the background! Awesome Buck! Lets hear the story man!! Looks Interesting!


Not a great shot. Hit artery in front leg, lots of blood loss. Gave it time then tracked. Good blood trail but after 450 yds decided to back out. Called tracking dog and eventually jumped it into the creek. Needed a canoe to retrieve it.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Ears 


Namrock said:


> Without the antlers... & The ears?


were a victim of the dog and antlers have been scaring away does. Ears don’t seem to bother them but I’ve been looking for replacements. Going to have to make my own they don’t make this decoy any more


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> I know people who have had success with decoys but they have never really worked for me. The only times that they kind of worked were in wide open ag areas on days like opening day of gun, first Saturday of gun or Thanksgiving. Days when you knew deer were going to be bumped around. Set them up in wide open areas and running deer would at least head towards them.
> Every other time I tried a decoy it scared the holy crap out of them. One time I set one up in a funnel and had a nice buck leap into a large pond and swim across rather than go anywhere near that decoy. And that day i had it set up as a doe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You definitely have to use them in wide open areas. They have to be able to see them from a long ways away. Scares a lot of does and fawns and some smaller bucks but surprisingly in my experience the larger bucks will fall for it. I guess it’s a dominance thing?


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Th


Swampdog467 said:


> Congrats wasman! Nice buck, good job!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


thank you.


----------

